# Strava not sharing



## Doyleyburger (16 Apr 2014)

My iphone seems to be having problems sharing my ride to Facebook through the strava app. If i go into strava through the web rather than the app it will share but obviously it's more convenient to do it all on the app.
The Facebook icon is there but it isn't lit up like of the other sharing options, so I can't select it.
Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2014)

Use Garmin, they work much better


----------



## Big Nick (16 Apr 2014)

Have you allowed it in the Facebook/Phone settings menu??


----------



## paul04 (17 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> Use Garmin, they work much better



Not all of us can afford to buy a Garmin, or actually want one. so we use apps on the phone. Even the Garmin is fallible, I've seen a few people on here asking for help because of problems with the Garmin they have, If you are going to comment on a post please be helpful and not with a sarcastic reply.


----------



## Doyleyburger (17 Apr 2014)

I must admit I purchased a garmin not so long ago and I'm starting to regret it already.
Just so easy to use my phone and quicker too.


----------



## Doyleyburger (17 Apr 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Have you allowed it in the Facebook/Phone settings menu??


Yes I have. I'll check again tho incase I missed something


----------



## Stonechat (17 Apr 2014)

I have had problems lately , cannot sharer through Facebook


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> Use Garmin, they work much better


This won't resolve the facebook sharing option - unless you think removing the facebook button is a solution.

OP https://strava.zendesk.com/home <- I've raised quite a few tickets here, they usually respond within a day or two.


----------



## Big Nick (22 Apr 2014)

Doyleyburger said:


> I must admit I purchased a garmin not so long ago and I'm starting to regret it already.
> Just so easy to use my phone and quicker too.


Alright for short rides but eats your phone battery on longer rides hence for me a Garmin was the best solution


----------



## Doyleyburger (22 Apr 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Alright for short rides but eats your phone battery on longer rides hence for me a Garmin was the best solution


There is a case you can buy for about £15-£20 on eBay that will re-charge your phone twice over. Probably gonna go down that road


----------



## Big Nick (22 Apr 2014)

Good luck with that!


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Good luck with that!


It's a good solution. I used it yesterday to guide me on a very slow 100km, with the screen on a large part of the time. It means battery life isn't a concern.

(If I had a garmin, I'd still take one, both to keep my phone ready, and to leave me confident the garmin would make it too - https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?29793-Edge-800-Battery-Life )


----------



## jefmcg (23 Apr 2014)

Edit: I didn't mean the phone case, just external battery; but the result would be the similar

http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-Ex...=UTF8&qid=1398292333&sr=8-1&keywords=tech+net


----------



## Louch (24 Apr 2014)

turn off the internet on your phone when riding, extends battery life

to answer the initial question, I have found that strava rides can take up to a day to appear on facebook


----------



## Paul139 (24 Apr 2014)

My Starva rides show on my Facebook home page but not on the news feed. Guess it's not important enough.


----------

